# Blade Balancer



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I am thinking of getting the All American Sharpener and was wondering what blade balancer do you recommend? The holes in my blade are star shaped so a nail attached to the wall does not seem like it would work.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

How fancy do you want to get?

The nail is better than nothing but THE tool used for this job has been the MAG-1000 for decades.

https://youtu.be/x3RMN1QfutM

https://youtu.be/QIik_9uxKOo


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> I am thinking of getting the All American Sharpener and was wondering what blade balancer do you recommend? The holes in my blade are star shaped so a nail attached to the wall does not seem like it would work.


No need to go crazy. This is what I use. Under $10.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought some router bearings, stuck the post in a block of wood and screwed it to the wall. Works great. One the bearings allows my gator blades to fit right over. I think it was 10-20 bucks

I also have the American sharpener, you won't be disappointed. I love mine.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

wiread said:


> I bought some router bearings, stuck the post in a block of wood and screwed it to the wall. Works great. One the bearings allows my gator blades to fit right over. I think it was 10-20 bucks
> 
> I also have the American sharpener, you won't be disappointed. I love mine.


Do you have a picture of your DIY balancer? Would you mind posting it? I just want to make sure what I am mentally picturing matches.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

LegionLawn said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking of getting the All American Sharpener and was wondering what blade balancer do you recommend? The holes in my blade are star shaped so a nail attached to the wall does not seem like it would work.
> ...


I was leaning towards one of these but have heard that they can be inaccurate or inconsistent.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Acs62c (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the idea @wiread.... I built one of these today and it works really well


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Acs62c said:


> Thanks for the idea @wiread.... I built one of these today and it works really well


I can't claim credit, like most of my good ideas, I saw it somewhere else and used it too 

I'm glad it's working for you too. I think it's a great option vs the nail or those balancers


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

A nail seems to be fine for me.


----------

